# 35 adoptable Fancies, Doves, Feral, Chickens, & Quails



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi All,

For those of you who know me, know that I have been through a battle trying to keep my birds, and my hobby of rescuing. I have faced many challenges, but the biggest one that I cannot seem to move past, sleeps next to me.

I will be finding all of my birds a home. Their pictures will be posted late tonight and can be found at www.homes4homers.shutterfly.com. My military pigeon stuff will be going on a permanant display at Valiant Air Command In Titusville, Florida. 

In exchange from the constant nagging, I will be at the Flamingo Gardens in Davie Florida continuing my care and education to some 2000+ birds, their Panthers, Bobcats, and Otters. I am greatful for the opportunity, so I am going to fill the bill. Perhaps it will cause a cease fire here too.

Later this evening I will be posting all my birds up for adoption. Most are fancy pigeons, the other are chickens, quails, and doves. A few birds cannot fly. There are 36 in total. If you were planning to send me a bird for rehab, etc...I recommend finding a more suitable home, because sadly ours will no longer be available. 

I feel sick & very depressed, but something must move forward, and I guess it has to be me....again.

Pigeon at heart, Yong


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Yong, 

I'm REALLy sorry to hear this news today and that your husband is not willing to allow you to continue your rescue hobby and passion

I am however, happy to hear that you have secured a job at this place where you can still continue to do your wonderful, caring deeds and get some money from it as well.

Best wishes and sorry again that it's come down to this for you


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Yong,
What a painful thing to think about, much less have to go through. I am so sorry you have to give up your good works. I wish I could help by taking some kids, but, boy they'd have to come to some dreadfully cold temps, and just wouldn't do well or acclimate well.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Yong,

I'm so sorry to hear you have to give up all your birds and your rescue work.I'm glad you can continue to work with birds and animals at Flamingo Gardens. I have heard what a wonderful sanctuary that is.

I'll have to talk to my husband about adopting some of your birds, but meanwhile I will check them out on the shutterfly website once they are posted.

Again, I'm very sorry to hear the news..my thoughts are with you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh Yong .. I'm so sorry to see this turn of events. I truly do know your situation as I am constantly "battling" with my husband over the rescue work, time, expense, mess, emotional upheaval, etc. It gets very stressful at times.

I admire you for doing what you have to do, and I know you will find good homes for all your rescues. You might want to contact Cyndi from the 911 Pigeon Alert list to see if she could give some of your pigeons and perhaps the doves a home. 

I can also check to see if Bart and I can place some of them here in California.

Bless you for all the suffering you have relieved and all the lives you have saved!

Terry


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words. Sometimes we have to do things to get along. Since we work together, live together, and share his hobby together, I thinkthatit is best to follow this path for now. I am 15 years younger than him so some day when he is too old to *****, then I'll have pigeons=) Kidding . Yong


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yong,

I am so very sorry! But try to think positive, I am sure things will work out for you and you will be happy!

Denise


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi all, thank you Denise. I have the birds pictures posted. www.homes4homers.shutterfly.com. Thank you! Yong


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yong, I'm really sorry to hear the news, all I can say is at least you will still be able to be involved through your job w/caring for and rehabbing others.


fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yong, sure am sorry to hear this news - just when I was getting to "know" you and learn things from you. I am blessed to have a husband who loves birds as much as I do.

Just a suggestion - tell him he has to give up his hobby.  

Maggie


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi All, Don't worry, everything is going to be fine. I always find the happier side of life. If I told my hubby to give up his hobby, he would, for me. I have to convince him that it is okay to have the airplane he waited his whole life for. He did make ALL the money that bought this house, and he is my boss, and he does provide for me and our kid. He would give me anything I wanted if I asked for it. He doesn't drink, do drugs or even watch football games. He is predictable, and is very dependable. I know my limits, and to push him for more, would be very selfish of me. Yong


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

*still available for adoption???*

Are the birds on your website still available for adoption?? I know that is has been a while since this mesage was posted so I wanted to make sure that you were still trying to place them.
Thanks!
Wendy


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

HI Wendy, Thank you very much for your reply. Many were adopted, and some I have kept. I need to clean my list up. Right now I have some that are recovering, but they won't be eady for quite some time. is there anyting that you are looking for in particular? Thanks again, Yong


----------

